# where to purchase a plastic tub/container???



## christinevandorm (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a Russian Tortoise and his inside home is currently a ZILLA 40 Gallon Tank. He is always trying to get out in the corners. It seems that there are plastic containers that are larger then the dimensions of my terrarium which is 36x18.
Does anyone have a good reccomendation on what container type and size to purchase???
Thanks
Christine


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

You can purchase the big rubbermaid containers at Home Depot, Lowes, wall Mart, target....you would likely do best with at least a 50 gallon size but bigger, in this case, is always better 

I don't know if you are able to take your tortoise out for natural sunlight? But it is so beneficial to these guys for maybe at least 20-30 minutes a day or more .....


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2011)

If your enclosure was 100x100' he would still try to get out in the corners, but still the bigger the better. Any hardware store should be able to help you out. You can also try Vision Tubs or Waterland Tubs if you are wanting to go really big.


----------



## Schlomo (Aug 11, 2011)

local feed stores might have some stuff - I got one of these that I used temporarily: http://www.tractorsupply.com/stock-tanks/tuff-stuff-products-heavy-duty-oval-tank-110-gal--2229862


----------



## Edna (Aug 11, 2011)

Trying to get out in the corners isn't necessarily about enclosure size, as they sometimes do that even in large outdoor enclosures. That said, I have my torts in Christmas tree storage tubs, 48x18, except when they are outdoors. When they are indoors and get to stomping around a lot, I redirect their energy with food, a change in light, or adding to/removing from their decor. It helps. Have you tried making his enclosure more interesting, with plants (in pots maybe), different surfaces to walk and climb on, and fun places to hide?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 11, 2011)

try yard sales, and thrift stores I have found lots of them in places like that, and real real cheap.


----------



## christinevandorm (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I used to have him in one of those kiddie wading pools, but my office was always so dusty with the playsand/forest bed mix of bedding. That's why I purchased a terrarium with a wire lid, I figured the dust would stay in the tank. But he really has so much less room in the terrarium, so I will probably just switch back to the pool.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Christine,
I built a 4x2 foot enclosure and lined it with a flood tray of the same dimensions. The tray was slightly pricey ($59.99), but it will last a lifetime and should be easy to clean. Here is where I obtained the cheapest tray I could find:

http://www.allhydroponics.com/hydro...iners/activeaquablackfloodtray.cfm?TID=HDR054

If you're not looking to spend all that money, I'm sure the pool will work fine.

-Chris


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 12, 2011)

christinevandorm said:


> Hi guys, I have a Russian Tortoise and his inside home is currently a ZILLA 40 Gallon Tank. He is always trying to get out in the corners. It seems that there are plastic containers that are larger then the dimensions of my terrarium which is 36x18.
> Does anyone have a good reccomendation on what container type and size to purchase???
> Thanks
> Christine



Hi Christine,
I built a 4x2 foot enclosure and lined it with a flood tray of the same dimensions. The tray was slightly pricey ($59.99), but it will last a lifetime and should be easy to clean. Here is where I obtained the cheapest tray I could find:

http://www.allhydroponics.com/hydro...iners/activeaquablackfloodtray.cfm?TID=HDR054

If you're not looking to spend all that money, I'm sure the pool will work fine.

-Chris


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't have many animals in indoor habitats because they're all outside, but I DO have some baby box turtles and some baby Texas tortoises in plastic tubs (which are outside). 

Last year I learned about Christmas tree storage bins made by Iris. Wow! This is the absolute best plastic tote ever!

Here's a picture of one I had just received in the mail. As you can see, its as tall as my 4-drawer filing cabinet:







I put "Christmas Tree Storage Bin by Iris" into my GOOGLE's search box and shopped around to find the cheapest place and shipping.


----------



## christinevandorm (Aug 12, 2011)

ok ok ok Yvonne, I was looking for that just tub on-line yesterday. Checked AMAZON, EBAY, etc....all out of stock...tell me your secret PLEASE....lol......WOuld love to get that one as well!!!


----------



## Schlomo (Aug 12, 2011)

I was looking for that as well. I think it's the Iris VE-175. I checked with these guys: http://www.usphome.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=1056&parentcatid=1060 - and they told me it was only available during holiday season. Would have been much cheaper than the WaterlandTub I ended up getting. 

Edit - Here's link to it on the Iris website: http://www.irisusainc.com/p-680-ve-175w.aspx - dimensions are 52.32 x 20.31 x 14.30. Pretty good size.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2011)

That pretty much sums it up, ok. Sometimes you can find them a places like Wal-Mart, but like was said previously, only during the holidays.


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 12, 2011)

Lowes should always have large one, even not during the hoildays.


----------

